# Puberty = forgetting potty training?



## ryuen90247 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My puppy brooklyn is house trained and generally always uses the pad. For the past 3 weeks we've been training him to use the bathroom outside and it's worked really well.. we leave wee wee pads inside the house nevertheless and he'll pee on it if he needs to.

Within the past week, he suddently started peeing everywhere in the house. He peed on my bed twice (he's never done it before after 5 months), on the rugs, on the floors in the hallway... simply everywhere but his pad. I also noticed that his testicles dropped this week.

Could the fact that his testicles drop contribute to the reason why he suddenly has decided to pee everywhere but his pad? Do you think it could be confusion from training him to pee outside (side note: he's been going outside successfully for 2 weeks until this past week so it seems unlikely that that is a factor)

Your thoughts?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The issue is fairly simple.....you taught him that it was OK to go in the house and then taught him it was OK to go outside. Now, he realizes that it's pretty much OK to go anywhere. You tend to focus on the pads but, obviously, he doesn't.
I would eliminate the pads entirely and teach him new rules....no potty in the house....outside only.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your dog is not housetrained if he's still going in the house.  He may have a UTI (which a vet check would be in order to rule out) but if that all checks out I am pretty sure that confusion is a possibility.  By using the pee pads you have essentially taught him that it's okay to soil inside the house. Which is something that contradicts the whole house training process. How old is he exactly? They do tend to forget everything you've ever taught them when they hit their teen years so it's going to be in your best interest to treat him like he's an 8 week old pup again. Up the amount of potty breaks you are giving him and employ some tasty treats when he goes outside. You also want to restrict his freedom because he cannot be trusted. Oh yeah and ditch those pee pads...Do you have a crate or room you can leave him in while you're not home?


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

Teaching a dog to use pads and to go outside is possible, there are several of us on these forums who have done it with our dogs.

Does he need to go to the bathroom and just pees wherever or has he started marking and pees small amounts everywhere? I was very fortunate that Mojo didn't get into marking. I heavily reinforced using his pad and only if all 4 paws were in the box (we put a pad in a litterbox) so he'd know that only the pad was acceptable and only if he was completely on it (no standing outside the box and "aiming" for the pad). He's 7.5 months old and we still give him a treat every time we seem him use his pad to keep reinforcing it.

If he's peeing a lot everywhere, then I'd definitely check with the vet as it could be a UTI. Although I don't think that would explain why he's going everywhere _but_ on his pads.

Are you using Nature's Miracle or some other cleaner with enzymes to clean up the accidents? That's really important because even if you can't smell it, your dog can and if the carpet smells like pee he'll think it's fine to pee there.


----------



## JoeRosco (Mar 22, 2009)

My pup goes #2 outside but still uses pads inside to pee. Don't know why but she thinks she shouldn't pee outside unless we have been out for hours. This weekend she started missing the pad and the pad is clean so it's not that I think she is trying to get my attention because it's always when I am petting my cats.


----------

